# [SOLVED?]Plik fstab w zaleznosci od kernela?

## dylon

Witam.

Czy jest mozliwosc korzystania z roznych "wersji" fstab w zaleznosci od wybranej w grub-ie kernela?

Potrzebuje to do testowania kernela ktory akurat podaje mi dysk jako sdb (zamiast sda) i trzeba by za kazdym razem np z livecd recznie zmieniac zawartosc fstab...

Na razie jedyne co mi do glowy przyszlo to rozne softlevele tyle ze fstab jest czytany jeszcze przed ich wykonaniem  :Sad: 

Myslalem tez na jakas opcja w grubie ale w manie do niego nic podobnego nie doszukalem sie.

Jest taka mozliwosc?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

A jakbyś wpisał w /boot/grub/device.map

```
(hd0)   /dev/sda

(hd1)   /dev/sdb
```

i we wpisie grub.conf dla drugiego kernela przemapował dyski?

```
map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)
```

----------

## dylon

Dzieki.

Teoretycznie powinno tak dzialac ale wyszlo ze mam jednak skopany kernel  :Smile: 

Przekompilowalem go na nowo i juz mi nie zamienia dyskow wec problem sam sie rozwiazal.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

podepne sie by nie tworzyc niepotrzebnie nowego tematu...

moze ktos jeszzce tu zajrzy i cos madergo napisze  :Wink: 

otoz nie jest to zaden blad czy problem... poprostu najzwyklej w swiecie jestem ciekaw dlaczego jest tak a nie inaczej i czy mozna to zmieinc...

Otoz mam 2 dyski twarde. 1 znich jest SATA a drugi ATA-133.

Korzystam z kernela 2.6.20, gdzie uzywam steronikow SATA nVidii, oraz PATA nForce4 (z Libata).

I dyski wykrywa mi tak, ze ten SATA jest /dev/sda a ten ATA-133 /dev/sdb

I po glowie chodzi mi 1 glupia mysl...

Dlaczego nie odwrotnie? Dlaczego dysk SATA nie moze byc /dev/sdb a ten ATA-133 /dev/sda?  :Razz: 

Mozna to jakos zamienic?  :Wink: 

----------

## Dew

Chyba mozna... wykrywa mu tak, bo zapewne dysk SATA reaguje jako pierwszy, i dlatego dostaje pierwszy identyfikatow sda xD takie moje głupie rozważanie...

Ale żeby to zmienic, to pewnie trzebaby pogrzebać w configach, co ma być jak wykrywane i gdzie przypisane. (gdzies coś takeigo widziałem przy udev)

----------

## Belliash

 *AKryl wrote:*   

> Chyba mozna... wykrywa mu tak, bo zapewne dysk SATA reaguje jako pierwszy, i dlatego dostaje pierwszy identyfikatow sda xD takie moje głupie rozważanie...
> 
> Ale żeby to zmienic, to pewnie trzebaby pogrzebać w configach, co ma być jak wykrywane i gdzie przypisane. (gdzies coś takeigo widziałem przy udev)

 

jak by sie tak dalo to bym se to zmienil...

bo ten dysk IDE jest dyskiem na ktorym lezy system... a ja lubie porzadek... jak pierwszy to pierwszy... czyli sda a nie sdb  :Razz: 

nie wiem czemu ale zawsze mnie to wkurzalo  :Razz: 

----------

## Dew

omg ale masz problem xD zostaw to w spokoju, pobaw sie kernelem, zepsuj coś, potem napraw, od razu Ci sie humor poprawi  :Smile: 

----------

## kicior

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Dlaczego dysk SATA nie moze byc /dev/sdb a ten ATA-133 /dev/sda? 
> 
> Mozna to jakos zamienic? 

 Może by jakieś udev rules napisać? Pendriva można przemianować z sda na cośtam to pewnie i to można, nie próbowałem.

----------

## Belliash

ale na tym masz juz system zabootowany...

----------

